# Complete Novice In Northern Cal



## Smithy6 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All,

We are complete novices - we have just purchased a 30QBHS LE and are waiting for it to be delivered. We are going through all the (what I am sure are normal) anxieties of impending new owners and have been searching for somewhere to store this when it arrives. We noticed that a lot of TT's at local lots are stored with the slides out - I would have thought it natural to store them with the slides in - in travel mode. Is this normal?

We are looking forward to many happy weekends and summer weeks sprent in our new Outback up and down the West Coast.

Good to meet you all!

Sue & David Smith
Danville, CA


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Stored, yea normally slides are left in. on a dealers lot, it is easier to leave them all open, there is no harm.

Welcome to Outbackers. There is a wealth of info in all the sections of the forum, browsing and reading can be fun. That is not to say you cannot ask a question again, we love to post and answer again. New members can sometimes bring a new or different perspective to an old problem.
We were all novices at one time so relax and enjoy.

John


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard, _Smithy6_! Congrats on your new TT!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site!! Congratulations on your new TT.









Happy Camping!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site!









Make sure you get a complete PDI when you take delivery. There is a list somewhere on the site to help cover everything.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...FAQ.html?200713


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Smithy6
















to Outbackers! 

Glad to see another Ca family joining our group!
Feel free to ask lots of question...our guys and ghouls are happy to help (sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Sue and David,
Welcome aboard. Glad to see another new Outbacker close to us. We are in Lafayette.
You will find great info here so don't be afraid to ask questions. We met allot of outbackers at the rally in Zion last summer and they really are a great group of people.
Good luck with the new tt and welcome.

Louie


----------



## fuji (May 5, 2007)

Welcome! We are newbies too. Have had our trailer for less than a year and have have enjoyed it!! This website is terrific! I think it has made our ownership much easier.
Welcome again

Fuji
San Jose, Ca


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome yet another CA outbacker! 
Happy camping


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

Slide in, definitly slide in. The less trailer you expose to the elements, the better.

There are plenty of incredibly knowledgable folks on this sight. I can't recall a single question going unanswered.

Jim

PS: We camped at a state campground just south of Shasta mountain last summer. Beautiful veiw of the mountain, lots of wild blackberries, and a cool river full of fly fishing enthusiests.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

from one nor-cal outbacker family to another

welcome aboard.

darrel & katie


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome, always room for one more around the e-fire.
Ask us questions..we've got answers. They maybe wrong, but we've got em!








Naaa, lots of camping info to be gained around here by just either searching or
asking.
Mark


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome from Alaska! Come on up and visit us sometime. Congratulations on the new TT.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Sounds like you have some great times ahead.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Like others said, most store with the slide in, however, some who keep them at their house do store with slides out (it may be easier to pack etc depending on your trailers layout). Definetly in at a storage lot though. They usually don't give you that much extra space.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome Smithy6.

Nice TT.

Happy Camping,
Scott


----------

